# vpsBoard in da hood.



## Coastercraze (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=http://vpsboard.com/&sa=U&ei=MQEtUq2PBanG7Aa7zoHgCQ&ved=0CBkQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEUKHsDfaFeXPKaBas2-ykaLR1cmA

Yo dawg, check it out!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 8, 2013)

Aww yeah, dawg. Yo mane, I got dem VPSes you need. You gimme seven dolla', I hook it up fat. Ain't no punk ass bitch gonna undersell me.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 8, 2013)

MannDude's the name, rapping is my game, vpsBoard ma'fucka puttin' others to shame.

We got many vps bizzles, that's fo shizzle, I spit rhymes so hot that water make 'em sizzle!

Whether you need a cheap VPS or a pricey one too, we got providers representin' that don't act a foo.

So put your hands together and lets hear a beat, cuz vpsBoard is running this street!

*drops mic*

That's all I got. =/

Can we go back to vpsBoard being not in the hood?


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Cracker asses.  All ya all honkeys.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Making fun of my people ehh? Vanilla Ice rapping up there.

Calling people dogs....  Next you'll be calling me slave.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> MannDude's the name, rapping is my game, vpsBoard ma'fucka puttin' others to shame.
> 
> We got many vps bizzles, that's fo shizzle, I spit rhymes so hot that water make 'em sizzle!
> 
> ...


Curtis representin'!

Aye, to the sea we go!


----------



## Jade (Sep 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


>


HILARIOUS! I died laughing haha


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> MannDude's the name, rapping is my game, vpsBoard ma'fucka puttin' others to shame.
> 
> We got many vps bizzles, that's fo shizzle, I spit rhymes so hot that water make 'em sizzle!
> 
> ...


This one time.  Curtis tried to rap battle me.  I lost.  He is the king.  He is... SOOOPA HOTTTT FLAVAAAA.

Also this is hilarious:  (in reference to this post)

Erm... Also this is hiliarious.  Especially AnthonySmith's post.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 8, 2013)

My Favorite is the last part of Mikho's post right after:



> Myself, I use tha "read freshly smoked up content" link, so I don't straight-up peep all sub-forums unless I start a thread. Y'all KNOW dat shit, muthafucka!
> 
> www.lowendguide.com   tha guides ta administa yo' vps.
> 
> ...


I think I about lost it after reading those two posts one after  the other.

Cheers!


----------



## Jade (Sep 8, 2013)

I think this is the funniest lmao. From Maandude's got scammed post



> Damn kid took mah $7. Now, dis wasn't a lowend VPS either...
> 
> Yesterdizzle afternoon I was still awake, dat shiznit was round noon n' I git a knock on mah door. Shiiit, dis aint no joke. I don't answer, I aint expectin mah playas or anything. Doorbell rings n' knocks again. I aint talkin' bout chicken n' gravy biatch. I look up tha blinds, no hoopty up in tha driveway. Weird. Y'all KNOW dat shit, muthafucka! So I stick mah head up ta glare all up in tha top glass up in tha door n' I peep some kid struttin away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 8, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> This one time.  Curtis tried to rap battle me.  I lost.  He is the king.  He is... SOOOPA HOTTTT FLAVAAAA.
> 
> Also this is hilarious:  (in reference to this post)
> 
> Erm... Also this is hiliarious.  Especially AnthonySmith's post.






> Threatenin ta post dis on hood forums up in a effort ta extort our asses tha fuck into allowin yo' order ta proceed further confirms dat our phat asses do not wish ta do bidnizz up in yo' faaaaaace biaatch!
> 
> Yo crazy-ass order has been canceled n' yo' account has been closed. Y'all KNOW dat shit, muthafucka! Best of luck up in findin a hostin provider."


http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?search=http%3A%2F%2Fvpsboard.com%2Ftopic%2F1838-quickpacket-poor-customer-service%2F&se=Gizoogle+Dis+Shiznit


----------



## mikho (Sep 9, 2013)

Oldy but a Goldie


http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvpsboard.com


----------



## notFound (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm so confused...


----------



## MannDude (Sep 9, 2013)

Infinity said:


> I'm so confused...


Yeah, I've got no idea where this is going.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 9, 2013)

Infinity said:


> I be soopa-doopa confused...


 FTFY



MannDude said:


> Yeah, I've gots no clue where dis is going.


Not as good as 's but still.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought I was the one from bronx


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> MannDude's the name, rapping is my game, vpsBoard ma'fucka puttin' others to shame.
> 
> We got many vps bizzles, that's fo shizzle, I spit rhymes so hot that water make 'em sizzle!
> 
> ...


I LOVED THIS lol


----------

